# Brake job questions



## JPull07 (Jun 16, 2016)

How hard is it to do the brakes on a 2014 Cruze? I've never done them myself but sort of want to try, when the time comes. Are they the discs or rotors? Also are there any videos and what kind of tools will I need? How long can I expect it to take?


----------



## Patman (May 7, 2011)

Welcome to the forum. How many miles do you have on your car and what kind of 2014 Cruze, Front/Rear. Fronts I would look at @35K. You may need to adjust the rear drums. Front is disc and the rear depending on model is drum. Regardless the fronts are easy. There are several how to posts about how to do the front. If you have anything other than a LTZ, chances are you have drum on the back and probably need to be adjusted. Check the first few how tos in here:http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/153-gen1-brakes-suspension-tutorials/.


----------



## money_man (Feb 25, 2014)

My 2014 ctd brakes still look like new. Checked them out like a month ago. Have 45k km. Basic tools is all you need for disc brakes. If you have drums in the rear than I'd suggest doing one side at a time


----------



## JPull07 (Jun 16, 2016)

Patman said:


> Welcome to the forum. How many miles do you have on your car and what kind of 2014 Cruze, Front/Rear. Fronts I would look at @35K. You may need to adjust the rear drums. Front is disc and the rear depending on model is drum. Regardless the fronts are easy. There are several how to posts about how to do the front. If you have anything other than a LTZ, chances are you have drum on the back and probably need to be adjusted. Check the first few how tos in here:http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/153-gen1-brakes-suspension-tutorials/.



I'm at 17,452. Bought it with 17,000. I have the ltz model. Thanks I'll check out those guides!


----------



## boraz (Aug 29, 2013)

uh, this is the diesel section


----------



## Vetterin (Mar 27, 2011)

JPull07 said:


> I'm at 17,452. Bought it with 17,000. I have the ltz model. Thanks I'll check out those guides!


Give it another 3-4 years.


----------



## JPull07 (Jun 16, 2016)

boraz said:


> uh, this is the diesel section


 uh looked like general discussion on my mobile, can some one move it?


----------



## JPull07 (Jun 16, 2016)

Vetterin said:


> JPull07 said:
> 
> 
> > I'm at 17,452. Bought it with 17,000. I have the ltz model. Thanks I'll check out those guides!
> ...



They'll really last that long? Wow that's impressive.


----------



## Patman (May 7, 2011)

JPull07 said:


> They'll really last that long? Wow that's impressive.


That will depend on the type of driving you do (hwy vs city). Hwy they may last that long city you have lots of stop and go which will wear them quicker but the ceramic pads put on the Cruze will last a good long time. I only had to change mine at 38K bc my front calipers were seized and it was like I was driving with my brakes on always. If not I probably could have left them go to @50K esp since I do lots of stop and go. If I were you, I would check @40K miles not KM


----------



## JPull07 (Jun 16, 2016)

I'm mostly city driving however most of the time it's just to and from work when we go places we take the wife's Equinox most of the time.


----------



## Tomko (Jun 1, 2013)

Thread moved to proper forum.


----------



## Vetterin (Mar 27, 2011)

JPull07 said:


> They'll really last that long? Wow that's impressive.


I didn't change my fronts until 71,000 miles and still had a little meat on the pads. The rears are drums and I still am running the originals.


----------



## Qball (Aug 11, 2013)

92k miles. Still original brakes.

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------

